# 2010 gti brake rotors



## ohyeaitsagti (Apr 28, 2008)

So im either tempted to cut my rotors or replace them, ive had a slight shudder i wouldn't even call it a pulsation since day 1. dealer "didn't feel it" when i dropped it off but i didn't have time to go for a ride another day. now im out of there 12/12 warranty for brakes and im either going to cut them where i work and or put a set of 4 new rotors. not sure if vw make them cuttable or if its r+r only. Also is anyone running a slotted rotor or drilled that is good? not ones that rust and look like crap after a month


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

If the rotors are so new and plenty of life on them, of course they are turnable.


----------



## ohyeaitsagti (Apr 28, 2008)

i understand that im just saying my 05 i was told by vw they are replace only. just making sure. thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

ohyeaitsagti said:


> i understand that im just saying my 05 i was told by vw they are replace only. just making sure. thanks


That is really just the service strategy.... by the time you 'should' need new ones by normal service the thickness of the disk is such that you need replacing as they are not designed thick enough from the factory to be turned.


----------

